# New To IronMag



## D0C (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey everyone im new to ironmag and kinda in a rut right now... im 21 and have been lifting for about six years and finally sustained my first subtantial lifting injury...i tore my pectoral major in my left pec...ive dropped my calorie a bit because im only doing legs and a bit of cardio right now.. been to the doctor and doesnt look like im getting surgery but might not be under a bench for a long time  thank...


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*D0C* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## DEE151 (Jan 13, 2011)

whats up bro and welcome to the IRON


----------



## D0C (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks bro


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 13, 2011)

Welcome.  Hang in there.  Let it heal then get back at it.  We have all been there in 1 way or another.


----------



## D0C (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks for the support.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## D0C (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## big60235 (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome on board


----------

